# Welcome Home Lucy



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

As promised here are some pictures of Lucy yesterday and today. She is such a ham! Loves all the attention, from not only us but anyone we run into. Crate training is going ok, she is loving her own space and all her new toys. For some reason she loves to go under things, like our dining room chairs, living room chairs, couch, coffee table and bed. She chooses to sleep under the chairs and couch over her bed! She is gobbling up her food. The elevator is the one scary thing for her, but a guide dog trainer in our building mentioned giving a small treat in the elevator and that has been working. We took her to a "safe" area of the park yesterday and she totally exhausted herself, which was great! We are absolutely in LOVE with her. :


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

She's adorable! I've been taking Jasper to work lately, and he loves the elevator. He's fascinated by the way the doors open. Pretty soon Lucy will love the elevator too, I bet!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

beautiful!! very cute! she may like the darkness of being under things? try putting a blanket over her cage and see if she takes to it more?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Lucy is certainly a natural beauty!! Congratulations to you!!

The idea of putting a blanket over her crate for a while is sound thinking. Dogs share most of their DNA with wolves, and what are wolves? Denning animals. They feel safest in their dens. 

Have fun with your girl!!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion of the blanket. We have had one on it since she came home. Also, her crate is near a part of a closet wall so it is enclosed more. She discovered that she is small enough to fit under our bed too, which includes sitting as well. There is a small pathway between containers and she makes a running start and slides through!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

hollyandnick said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of the blanket. We have had one on it since she came home. Also, her crate is near a part of a closet wall so it is enclosed more. She discovered that she is small enough to fit under our bed too, which includes sitting as well. There is a small pathway between containers and she makes a running start and slides through!


LOL I think you should get a video of this while she's still small enough to do it!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so cute. Enjoy all those crazy things they do. V's know how to keep you laughing.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

So sweet! Pumpkin used to love getting under our bed & coffee table, but now she doesn't fit! Once in a blue moon she forgets that when in a "energy fit." Ouch. Congrats & enjoy Lucy!


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

She is beautiful!
Very curious, our Obi loves to crawl into tight spaces all the time (the more difficult to get the better).
He is getting bigger and no longer fits in some of those places any more.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Attached are some new pictures of Lucy. She has gotten so big!!!! She cannot figure out why she cannot sit under our bed anymore or coffee table! She is adjusting well, still having some separation anxiety issues, plus her tiny bladder has problems holding it for 3 hours at times. Though there are evenings she has slept 6-7 hours straight. So, kind of a crap shoot.


----------

